

Fake iPhone 5 : Trick your friends into thinking you have the new iPhone 5. - megasoft78
http://techcookies.net/fake-iphone-5-trick-your-friends-into-thinking-you-have-the-new-iphone-5/

======
theschizoidman
If you think this is a worthwhile thing to do please reevaluate your whole
life.

------
Jeremy1026
Trick your friends into thinking you have the new (10 month old) iPhone 5.

